# Ernie has a friend approx 9 year old fella



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

hope it all works out for you !!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

All spur of the moment decisions are meant to be. Enjoy your old gold.


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Good Luck.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

He's precious! Thank you for giving him a place to know love in his golden years ♥


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Good for you i just love the older goldens 
Were abouts in the uk are you i am in south east just outside dover in kent


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

maggie1951 said:


> Good for you i just love the older goldens
> Were abouts in the uk are you i am in south east just outside dover in kent


We are in Lincolnshire but all of our dogs have come from Scarborough. 

I just cant bear to see them not settled Eric came at about the same age and we had 7 years with him taught me alot about respect, and seeing the best in all things. I cant win the lottery but life is full in other ways.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Manna777 said:


> We are in Lincolnshire but all of our dogs have come from Scarborough.
> 
> I just cant bear to see them not settled Eric came at about the same age and we had 7 years with him taught me alot about respect, and seeing the best in all things. I cant win the lottery but life is full in other ways.


Good for you i have a friend in Scarborough 
I have just lost one of my goldens she was rescue not sure of her age between 10-12 years old but it broke my heart and yes the lottery would be nice i would give it all to help rescue dogs


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Our dog have been via Shirley Flinton and Kipps we often go to Scarborough for the day. 

Never easy when they go. Flint was a spur of the moment thing which I hope we wont regret the plan was to get a bitch pup next year but the hand of destiny threw us a curve ball and we decided to play it.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Manna777 said:


> Our dog have been via Shirley Flinton and Kipps we often go to Scarborough for the day.
> 
> Never easy when they go. Flint was a spur of the moment thing which I hope we wont regret the plan was to get a bitch pup next year but the hand of destiny threw us a curve ball and we decided to play it.


Its not easy when you lose them Charlie girl was part of the family.

And i am sure you will not regert it i have always had older dogs and a lot to be said for the older golden and never regreted it


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Manna777 said:


> We are in Lincolnshire but all of our dogs have come from Scarborough.


My families roots are from Scarborough.

Beautiful, scenic harbour.

There was a member on the forum here that used to have a shot of the harbour from the south view that is there signature photo.


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

We are trying to get along mummy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They look so lovely together.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think destiny threw Flint a homerun. Thank you for giving him a soft place to land.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I just took in a spur of the moment Golden, too. We're not through the adjustment period yet but I think it's all going to work out very well! Good luck with your new addition. He's quite lovely.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Congrats!! Flint is very handsome. I hope everything works out and him and Ernie become great friends!!


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Not two weeks and they have started to bond - hence they are taking over the sofa















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They look great together, sounds like they're enjoying each other's company very much.


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well nearly 3 months we have made some progress with Flint. He is now calm on a lead and doesnt drop as every noise, he has found his own spot to sleep when we are home and is excellent in the car and Ernie has stopped trying to mount him. We started to let him off the lead for a short period in a safe field but on the third time Ernie got the zoomies and Flint made off along side a road he did eventually stop, but we think if we take them to training it may help. The strange thing is we do recall with him but he decided to go deaf and ignore hubby. 

They seem to be getting on well we have only had a couple of non major fall out ( which Ernie has started by biting and pulling Flints ears)

Picture was taken today when on a cute begging session


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy that it's all working out wonderfully for all of you, especially that "spur of the moment" Flint! Some training would likely help with his recall, otherwise it's too unsafe if he's not reliable.


----------

